# Apostas Temperatura 12/13/14 julho 2017



## David sf (10 Jul 2017 às 07:31)

*Regulamento*


Concurso de apostas para as temperaturas *máximas *nos dias 12 a 14 de julho (quarta a sexta-feira).


*As estações seleccionadas são:*


1 – Zambujal (Sesimbra) - WUnderground
2 – Anadia - IPMA
3 – Pegões - IPMA
4 – Braga (Merelim) - IPMA
5 – Reguengos, S. P. Corval - IPMA
6 – Nelas - IPMA
7 – Mirandela - IPMA
8 – Avis - IPMA
9 – Figueira Castelo Rodrigo (Vilar Torpim) - IPMA
10 – Gafanha da Nazaré - Wunderground
11 – Lisboa, Gago Coutinho - IPMA
12 – Faro (Aeroporto) - IPMA


*Regras*


* Vencerá este concurso quem tiver no conjunto das três temperaturas a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado nas doze estações referidas que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.;

* A submissão de apostas começa agora e *termina às 06:59 de quarta-feira, dia 12;*


* Para premiar quem aposta a uma maior distância temporal será aplicada uma bonificação de 10% ao primeiro tercil de participantes a submeter a aposta e de 5% ao segundo tercil. Ou seja, se concorrerem 31 pessoas, os 10 primeiros a apostar recebem o bónus de 10% e os 11 seguintes a apostar (entre o 11º e o 21º) recebem 5% de bónus;


* A bonificação é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada (erro) final for de 5ºC e tiver uma bonificação de 10%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 4,5ºC (5ºC-0,5ºC);


* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero;


* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IPMA ou no site da estação amadora, mas disponibilizar os valores horários que permitam claramente perceber qual o seu valor extremo, será feita uma correlação entre o extremo horário do dia anterior e a máxima absoluta desse mesmo dia, para apurar uma aproximação do valor extremo desse dia. Exemplo:


No dia 11, uma EM tem todos os registos horários excepto o das 15 h. Percebe-se claramente que o menor dos valores horários registados foi de 2,5ºC às 6h, uma vez que os valores às 14h e às 16h eram de cerca de 8ºC;
No dia 12 o menor valor horário foi de 4,0ºC. No resumo diário mostra-se que a máxima absoluta foi de 3,2ºC;
O valor aproximado da máxima de dia 11 a utilizar será de 2,5-(4,0-3,2)=1,7ºC;
Este método grosseiro de aproximação é utilizado por ser mais justo do que a simples eliminação das EM. Já houve concursos anteriores em que se percebia claramente que o vencedor seria outro se EM com registos horários quase completos não tivessem sido eliminadas.

* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IPMA ou no site da estação amadora, nem disponibilizar os valores horários que permitam claramente perceber qual o seu valor extremo, será excluída do concurso;


* Em caso de empate, prevalecerá a aposta que tiver sido submetida em primeiro lugar;


* Edit's de post's de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão, devem pedir a um moderador a alteração por MP (mensagem privada) imediatamente após a submissão.




*Formato*

Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas.

----------------

*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*
Sesimba: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC
Anadia: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC
Pegões: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC
Braga: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC
Reguengos: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC
Nelas: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC
Mirandela: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC
Avis: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC
Figueira: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC
GNazaré: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC
Lisboa: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC
Faro: MaxQua xx,xºC MaxQui zz,zºC MaxSex yy,yºC


----------------


xx,xºC, yy,yºC e zz,zºC são as temperaturas com uma casa decimal.


*Usem vírgulas (,) e não pontos (.), facilita muito a recolha dos dados.*


Boa sorte a todos, e no momento em que apostarem, tentem guiar-se pelas vossas ideias, geralmente as apostas vencedoras são aquelas que se destacam das restantes por alguma razão. Inspirar-se nas apostas dos restantes membros raramente resulta num lugar de destaque.


Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## David sf (10 Jul 2017 às 12:44)

Para quem já leu o regulamento antes deste post, chamo a atenção que alterei agora mesmo o prazo de submissão de apostas.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jul 2017 às 13:09)

*Tiagolco*
Sesimbra: MaxQua 29,5ºC MaxQui 30,2ºC MaxSex 32,5ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 30,4ºC MaxQui 32,5ºC MaxSex 34,9ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 33,5ºC MaxQui 35,6ºC MaxSex 35,3ºC
Braga: MaxQua 30,5ºC MaxQui 33,6ºC MaxSex 36,9ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 41,5ºC MaxQui 43,9ºC MaxSex 44,2ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 33,9ºC MaxQui 37,9ºC MaxSex 38,1ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 36,5ºC MaxQui 39,5ºC MaxSex 40,9ºC
Avis: MaxQua 39,9ºC MaxQui 44,0ºC MaxSex 43,6ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 33,5ºC MaxQui 37,9ºC MaxSex 36,9ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 22,5ºC MaxQui 24,5ºC MaxSex 25,9ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 30,0ºC MaxQui 32,5ºC MaxSex 32,9ºC
Faro: MaxQua 32,1ºC MaxQui 30,0ºC MaxSex 31,1ºC


----------



## Célia Salta (10 Jul 2017 às 13:31)

@David sf Não sei se reparaste mas o titulo esta errado é julho e não junho como la tens


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jul 2017 às 13:36)

*Trovoada extreme weather *
Sesimbra: MaxQua 28,7ºC MaxQui 31,4ºC MaxSex 33,1ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 30,7ºC MaxQui 33,5ºC MaxSex 35,2ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 34,2ºC MaxQui 36,4ºC MaxSex 36,2ºC
Braga: MaxQua 30,8ºC MaxQui 34,1ºC MaxSex 37,3ºC
Reguengos:MaxQua 41,9ºC MaxQui 43,6ºC MaxSex 44,5ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 34,6ºC MaxQui 38,0ºC MaxSex 38,4ºC
Mirandela : MaxQua 36,9ºC MaxQui 39,2ºC MaxSex 41,3ºC
Avis: MaxQua 40,2ºC MaxQui 44,2ºC MaxSex 43,8ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 34,5ºC MaxQui 38,3ºC MaxSex 37,4ºC
GNazaré MaxQua 22,9ºC MaxQui 25,5ºC MaxSex 26,6ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 31,6ºC MaxQui 34,4ºC MaxSex 36,3ºC
Faro: MaxQua 33,7ºC MaxQui 30,5ºC MaxSex 32,0ºC


----------



## criz0r (10 Jul 2017 às 14:36)

*criz0r*
Sesimbra: MaxQua 28,7ºC MaxQui 30,3ºC MaxSex 31,5ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 30,5ºC MaxQui 32,4ºC MaxSex 34,1ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 36,1ºC MaxQui 41,8ºC MaxSex 39,6ºC
Braga: MaxQua 30,5ºC MaxQui 34,3ºC MaxSex 36,4ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 41,7ºC MaxQui 43,5ºC MaxSex 44,2ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 32,9ºC MaxQui 36,5ºC MaxSex 36,1ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 36,5ºC MaxQui 39,2ºC MaxSex 38,8ºC
Avis: MaxQua 41,1ºC MaxQui 44,5ºC MaxSex 42,9ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 33,5ºC MaxQui 37,8ºC MaxSex 35,7ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 22,8ºC MaxQui 24,1ºC MaxSex 25,2ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 29,6ºC MaxQui 31,9ºC MaxSex 33,6ºC
Faro: MaxQua 32,8ºC MaxQui 33,1ºC MaxSex 31,3ºC


----------



## jonas (10 Jul 2017 às 14:48)

*Jonas*
Sesimbra: MaxQua 26,4ºC  MaxQui 29,3ºC MaxSex 31,2ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 31,2ºC MaxQui 33,1ºC MaxSex 35,5ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 35,1ºC MaxQui 36,4ºC MaxSex 37,1ºC
Braga: MaxQua 31,1ºC MaxQui 32,3ºC MaxSex 37,9ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 40,1ºC MaxQui 42,1ºC MaxSex 44,9ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 31,1ºC MaxQui 35,5ºC MaxSex 38,8ºC 
Mirandela: MaxQua 35,5ºC MaxQui 38,5ºC MaxSex 42,2ºC
Avis: MaxQua 39,5ºC MaxQui 42,8ºC MaxSex 44,1ºC
Figueira. MaxQua 34,6ºC MaxQui 37,6ºC MaxSex 37,2ºC
GNazarè: MaxQua 22,4ºC MaxQui 23,4º MaxSex 26,1ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 30,5ºC MaxQui 33,5ºC MaxSex 37,2ºC
Faro: MaxQua 31,3ºC MaxQui 32,6ºC MaxSex 33,5ºC


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2017 às 15:46)

*joralentejano*
Sesimbra: MaxQua 28,7ºC MaxQui 30,8ºC MaxSex 29,9ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 30,5ºC MaxQui 33,3ºC MaxSex 35,9ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 36,7ºC MaxQui 37,8ºC MaxSex 37,2ºC
Braga: MaxQua 32,7ºC MaxQui 34,1ºC MaxSex 35,2ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 40,4ºC MaxQui 43,9ºC MaxSex 44,3ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 34,7ºC MaxQui 37,9ºC MaxSex 38,4ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 37,3ºC MaxQui 40,1ºC MaxSex 41,1ºC
Avis: MaxQua 39,9ºC MaxQui 44,6ºC MaxSex 43,7ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 34,8ºC MaxQui 37,9ºC MaxSex 36,6ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 22,3ºC MaxQui 24,2ºC MaxSex 26,1ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 30,6ºC MaxQui 32,2ºC MaxSex 32,6ºC
Faro: MaxQua 33,9ºC MaxQui 31,2ºC MaxSex 33,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jul 2017 às 17:56)

*Gilmet*
Sesimbra: MaxQua 31,8ºC MaxQui 35,1ºC MaxSex 34,2ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 30,8ºC MaxQui 34,1ºC MaxSex 35,3ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 36,5ºC MaxQui 40,2ºC MaxSex 39,7ºC
Braga: MaxQua 32,9ºC MaxQui 34,3ºC MaxSex 36,0ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 40,9ºC MaxQui 43,5ºC MaxSex 42,8ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 34,3ºC MaxQui 36,8ºC MaxSex 37,2ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 37,6ºC MaxQui 40,5ºC MaxSex 40,9ºC
Avis: MaxQua 40,1ºC MaxQui 42,5ºC MaxSex 42,3ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 26,8ºC MaxQui 28,5ºC MaxSex 30,5ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 23,3ºC MaxQui 24,8ºC MaxSex 26,8ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 30,5ºC MaxQui 33,2ºC MaxSex 32,9ºC
Faro: MaxQua 32,1ºC MaxQui 30,5ºC MaxSex 31,8ºC


----------



## Dan (10 Jul 2017 às 18:03)

* Dan *
Sesimba: MaxQua 33,0ºC MaxQui 34,0ºC MaxSex 34,0ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 31,0ºC MaxQui 33,0ºC MaxSex 32,0ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 35,0ºC MaxQui 38,0ºC MaxSex 38,0ºC
Braga: MaxQua 33,0ºC MaxQui 35,0ºC MaxSex 38,0ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 41,0ºC MaxQui 44,0ºC MaxSex 45,0ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 37,0ºC MaxQui 39,0ºC MaxSex 38,0ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 38,0ºC MaxQui 41,0ºC MaxSex 41,0ºC
Avis: MaxQua 41,0ºC MaxQui 44,0ºC MaxSex 45,0ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 35,0ºC MaxQui 38,0ºC MaxSex 38,0ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 22,0ºC MaxQui 24,0ºC MaxSex 26,0ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 32,0ºC MaxQui 36,0ºC MaxSex 36,0ºC
Faro: MaxQua 32,0ºC MaxQui 32,0ºC MaxSex 34,0ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Jul 2017 às 19:09)

*Jorge_scp *
Sesimba: MaxQua 29,8ºC MaxQui 33,5ºC MaxSex 32,1ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 30,3ºC MaxQui 32,1ºC MaxSex 34,3ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 35,9ºC MaxQui 38,2ºC MaxSex 36,9ºC
Braga: MaxQua 32,4ºC MaxQui 34,8ºC MaxSex 36,6ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 41,1ºC MaxQui 44,5ºC MaxSex 43,4ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 34,7ºC MaxQui 37,2ºC MaxSex 37,9ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 36,7ºC MaxQui 39,6ºC MaxSex 40,0ºC
Avis: MaxQua 39,4ºC MaxQui 43,1ºC MaxSex 42,0ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 36,2ºC MaxQui 38,3ºC MaxSex 38,4ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 22,3ºC MaxQui 23,6ºC MaxSex 24,7ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 29,9ºC MaxQui 31,3ºC MaxSex 32,1ºC
Faro: MaxQua 30,4ºC MaxQui 30,6ºC MaxSex 29,7ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Jul 2017 às 19:26)

*4ESTAÇÕES*
Sesimba: MaxQua 31,2ºC MaxQui 32,2ºC MaxSex 29,2ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 29,4ºC MaxQui 30,4ºC MaxSex 31,4ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 35,9ºC MaxQui 36,9ºC MaxSex 33,9ºC
Braga: MaxQua 32,7ºC MaxQui 33,7ºC MaxSex 35,7ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 41,0ºC MaxQui 42,0ºC MaxSex 40,0ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 33,1ºC MaxQui 34,1ºC MaxSex 34,1ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 37,9ºC MaxQui 39,9ºC MaxSex 38,9ºC
Avis: MaxQua 40,1ºC MaxQui 41,1ºC MaxSex 39,1ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 36,9ºC MaxQui 37,9ºC MaxSex 36,9ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 24,9ºC MaxQui 25,9ºC MaxSex 26,9ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 31,0ºC MaxQui 32,0ºC MaxSex 29,0ºC
Faro: MaxQua 32,4ºC MaxQui 30,4ºC MaxSex 31,4ºC


----------



## amarusp (10 Jul 2017 às 19:42)

*amarusp*

Sesimba: MaxQua 32,0ºC MaxQui 33,1ºC MaxSex 33,0ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 30,0ºC MaxQui 32,4ºC MaxSex 32,1,0ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 33,0ºC MaxQui 38,5ºC MaxSex 38,2ºC
Braga: MaxQua 31,0ºC MaxQui 34,5ºC MaxSex 36,5ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 40,4ºC MaxQui 42,0ºC MaxSex 44,6ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 34,0ºC MaxQui 36,0ºC MaxSex 36,0ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 34,0ºC MaxQui 40,0ºC MaxSex 39,0ºC
Avis: MaxQua 39,0ºC MaxQui 42,0ºC MaxSex 42,0ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 34,0ºC MaxQui 37,5ºC MaxSex 37,0ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 23,0ºC MaxQui 26,0ºC MaxSex 26,0ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 30,0ºC MaxQui 37,0ºC MaxSex 37,5ºC
Faro: MaxQua 32,0ºC MaxQui 35,0ºC MaxSex 34,0º


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jul 2017 às 19:44)

Toca a apostar pessoal !


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jul 2017 às 21:26)

Vamos lá pessoal toca a apostar !


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Jul 2017 às 21:58)

WHORTAS
Sesimba: MaxQua 26,0ºC MaxQui 26,5ºC MaxSex 27,1ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 30,5ºC MaxQui 31,7ºC MaxSex 32,1ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 35,2ºC MaxQui 38,0ºC MaxSex 37,2ºC
Braga: MaxQua 29,8ºC MaxQui 30,1ºC MaxSex 30,7ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 41,0ºC MaxQui 43,3ºC MaxSex 43,8ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 34,0ºC MaxQui 36,9ºC MaxSex 37,3ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 35,7ºC MaxQui 38,8ºC MaxSex 39,4ºC
Avis: MaxQua 40,0ºC MaxQui 43,3ºC MaxSex 42,9ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 34,0ºC MaxQui 37,0ºC MaxSex 36,5ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 22,8ºC MaxQui 24,6ºC MaxSex 26,0ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 30,6ºC MaxQui 33,4ºC MaxSex 34,0ºC
Faro: MaxQua 32,3ºC MaxQui 31,6ºC MaxSex 32,2º


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2017 às 22:16)

*algarvio1980*

Sesimbra: MaxQua 33,0ºC MaxQui 32,1ºC MaxSex 30,2ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 29,9ºC MaxQui 31,0ºC MaxSex 31,9ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 35,7ºC MaxQui 39,0ºC MaxSex 37,5ºC
Braga: MaxQua 33,2ºC MaxQui 34,2ºC MaxSex 35,1ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 41,1ºC MaxQui 43,6ºC MaxSex 40,4ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 35,2ºC MaxQui 36,3ºC MaxSex 36,4ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 39,4ºC MaxQui 40,5ºC MaxSex 38,4ºC
Avis: MaxQua 39,4ºC MaxQui 40,3ºC MaxSex 38,3ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 36,6ºC MaxQui 38,5ºC MaxSex 36,5ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 23,7ºC MaxQui 24,6ºC MaxSex 24,9ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 30,2ºC MaxQui 32,1ºC MaxSex 29,3ºC
Faro: MaxQua 36,4ºC MaxQui 33,2ºC MaxSex 35,3ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jul 2017 às 22:28)

*guisilva5000
*
Sesimba: MaxQua 33,2ºC MaxQui 32,5ºC MaxSex 30,1ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 30,7ºC MaxQui 31,3ºC MaxSex 31,8ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 34,7ºC MaxQui 35,5ºC MaxSex 33,7ºC
Braga: MaxQua 33,1ºC MaxQui 33,8ºC MaxSex 35,6ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 42,0ºC MaxQui 43,5ºC MaxSex 41,3ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 35,3ºC MaxQui 35,6ºC MaxSex 36,2ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 38,3ºC MaxQui 39,7ºC MaxSex 40,5ºC
Avis: MaxQua 38,7ºC MaxQui 39,6ºC MaxSex 38,9ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 35,8ºC MaxQui 36,9ºC MaxSex 36,0ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 23,7ºC MaxQui 24,4ºC MaxSex 26,0ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 31,0ºC MaxQui 32,0ºC MaxSex 30,0ºC
Faro: MaxQua 32,5ºC MaxQui 31,5ºC MaxSex 33,2ºC


----------



## Agreste (10 Jul 2017 às 22:31)

*Agreste*

Sesimbra: MaxQua 31,0ºC MaxQui 33,0ºC MaxSex 31,0ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 33,0ºC MaxQui 35,0ºC MaxSex 33,0ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 38,0ºC MaxQui 43,0ºC MaxSex 40,0ºC
Braga: MaxQua 30,0ºC MaxQui 34,0ºC MaxSex 31,0ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 39,5ºC MaxQui 44,0ºC MaxSex 41,0ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 32,0ºC MaxQui 34,0ºC MaxSex 33,0ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 34,0ºC MaxQui 36,0ºC MaxSex 34,0ºC
Avis: MaxQua 39,5ºC MaxQui 44,0ºC MaxSex 41,0ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 28,0ºC MaxQui 30,0ºC MaxSex 29,0ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 25,0ºC MaxQui 25,0ºC MaxSex 25,0ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 31,0ºC MaxQui 32,0ºC MaxSex 32,0ºC
Faro: MaxQua 37,0ºC MaxQui 41,0ºC MaxSex 38,0ºC


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2017 às 22:41)

*david 6*

Sesimbra: MaxQua 30,9ºC MaxQui 32,0ºC MaxSex 31,2ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 30,0ºC MaxQui 32,1ºC MaxSex 34,3ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 37,9ºC MaxQui 41,9ºC MaxSex 40,5ºC
Braga: MaxQua 30,9ºC MaxQui 33,8ºC MaxSex 36,0ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 40,8ºC MaxQui 44,1ºC MaxSex 43,0ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 33,5ºC MaxQui 36,9ºC MaxSex 37,5ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 37,5ºC MaxQui 40,6ºC MaxSex 41,0ºC
Avis: MaxQua 39,5ºC MaxQui 44,2ºC MaxSex 43,6ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 34,2ºC MaxQui 37,3ºC MaxSex 36,8ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 22,8ºC MaxQui 24,7ºC MaxSex 26,3ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 29,8ºC MaxQui 32,5ºC MaxSex 31,9ºC
Faro: MaxQua 31,0ºC MaxQui 32,0ºC MaxSex 31,5ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jul 2017 às 22:55)

*Joaopaulo
*
Sesimbra: MaxQua 30,8ºC MaxQui 32,5ºC MaxSex 32,7ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 30,4ºC MaxQui 33,0ºC MaxSex 34,3ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 36,1ºC MaxQui 38,0ºC MaxSex 36,7ºC
Braga: MaxQua 32,4ºC MaxQui 34,3ºC MaxSex 36,0ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 42,1ºC MaxQui 43,5ºC MaxSex 42,9ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 35,5ºC MaxQui 36,0ºC MaxSex 35,5ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 36,9ºC MaxQui 39,9ºC MaxSex 40,4ºC
Avis: MaxQua 39,0ºC MaxQui 42,3ºC MaxSex 42,0ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 36,8ºC MaxQui 38,5ºC MaxSex 39,2ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 22,2ºC MaxQui 23,3ºC MaxSex 24,4ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 30,2ºC MaxQui 32,4ºC MaxSex 32,4ºC
Faro: MaxQua 35,4ºC MaxQui 31,7ºC MaxSex 32,9ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jul 2017 às 09:21)

*Mr. Neves*
Sesimba: MaxQua 32,3ºC MaxQui 33,8ºC MaxSex 32,6ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 30,4ºC MaxQui 33,8ºC MaxSex 35,0ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 35,8ºC MaxQui 38,0ºC MaxSex 37,5ºC
Braga: MaxQua 33,2ºC MaxQui 34,6ºC MaxSex 36,8ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 41,5ºC MaxQui 44,0ºC MaxSex 42,7ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 34,8ºC MaxQui 37,2ºC MaxSex 37,8ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 37,8ºC MaxQui 40,0ºC MaxSex 40,5ºC
Avis: MaxQua 40,4ºC MaxQui 42,4ºC MaxSex 41,9ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 35,3ºC MaxQui 37,6ºC MaxSex 36,8ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 22,6ºC MaxQui 23,8ºC MaxSex 24,6ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 30,3ºC MaxQui 32,7ºC MaxSex 32,3ºC
Faro: MaxQua 34,2ºC MaxQui 31,0ºC MaxSex 30,5ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jul 2017 às 09:48)

*Meteofan
*
Sesimbra: MaxQua 32,8ºC MaxQui 31,9ºC MaxSex 29,9ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 28,1ºC MaxQui 29,9,0ºC MaxSex 30,9ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 35,1ºC MaxQui 38,8ºC MaxSex 36,9ºC
Braga: MaxQua 32,9ºC MaxQui 33,9ºC MaxSex 34,9ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 40,1ºC MaxQui 43,9ºC MaxSex 40,7ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 35,1ºC MaxQui 36,1ºC MaxSex 36,2ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 38,9ºC MaxQui 39,9ºC MaxSex 38,2ºC
Avis: MaxQua 39,7ºC MaxQui 42,3ºC MaxSex 38,8ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 35,9ºC MaxQui 37,8ºC MaxSex 36,2ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 22,7ºC MaxQui 22,9ºC MaxSex 24,3ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 29,9ºC MaxQui 31,7ºC MaxSex 29,2ºC
Faro: MaxQua 35,9ºC MaxQui 32,8ºC MaxSex 34,9ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Jul 2017 às 11:04)

*Davidmpb*
Sesimba: MaxQua 26,9ºC MaxQui 29,2ºC MaxSex 27,8ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 29,5ºC MaxQui 31,3ºC MaxSex 31,1ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 34,8ºC MaxQui 36,5ºC MaxSex 35,8ºC
Braga: MaxQua 31,8ºC MaxQui 33,1ºC MaxSex 33,7ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 41,8ºC MaxQui 43,3ºC MaxSex 41,5ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 34,7ºC MaxQui 36,4ºC MaxSex 36,0ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 38,7ºC MaxQui 39,5ºC MaxSex 39,3ºC
Avis: MaxQua 40,0ºC MaxQui 42,1ºC MaxSex 40,9ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 35,0ºC MaxQui 37,4ºC MaxSex 36,2ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 22,6ºC MaxQui 24,7ºC MaxSex 25,0ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 30,6ºC MaxQui 31,6ºC MaxSex 29,0ºC
Faro: MaxQua 32,1ºC MaxQui 31,2ºC MaxSex 32,5º


----------



## Toby (11 Jul 2017 às 12:08)

*Toby*
Sesimba: MaxQua 27,1ºC MaxQui 29,7ºC MaxSex 27,5ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 29,9ºC MaxQui 32,0ºC MaxSex 31,7ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 33,6ºC MaxQui 35,3ºC MaxSex 34,5ºC
Braga: MaxQua 31,1ºC MaxQui 34,4ºC MaxSex 32,9ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 40,9ºC MaxQui 44,2ºC MaxSex 42,4ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 33,9ºC MaxQui 36,1ºC MaxSex 35,3ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 37,3ºC MaxQui 40,1ºC MaxSex 38,8ºC
Avis: MaxQua 39,1°C MaxQui 41,5ºC MaxSex 40,2ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 34,1ºC MaxQui 36,3ºC MaxSex 35,4ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 22,8ºC MaxQui 25,1ºC MaxSex 24,0ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 31,8ºC MaxQui 33,9ºC MaxSex 32,8ºC
Faro: MaxQua 31,4ºC MaxQui 32,9ºC MaxSex 31,8º


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jul 2017 às 13:34)

*Duarte Sousa
*
Sesimbra: MaxQua 32,5ºC MaxQui 34,0ºC MaxSex 33,5ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 29,5ºC MaxQui 32,5ºC MaxSex 32,0ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 35,5ºC MaxQui 37,0ºC MaxSex 37,0ºC
Braga: MaxQua 32,5ºC MaxQui 34,5ºC MaxSex 36,0ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 41,5ºC MaxQui 43,5ºC MaxSex 42,5ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 34,5ºC MaxQui 36,5ºC MaxSex 36,5ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 38,5ºC MaxQui 39,5ºC MaxSex 39,0ºC
Avis: MaxQua 40,0ºC MaxQui 42,5ºC MaxSex 42,0ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 35,0ºC MaxQui 37,5ºC MaxSex 36,5ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 22,0ºC MaxQui 23,0ºC MaxSex 24,0ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 31,0ºC MaxQui 31,5ºC MaxSex 30,0ºC
Faro: MaxQua 31,5ºC MaxQui 31,0ºC MaxSex 31,5ºC


----------



## rozzo (11 Jul 2017 às 16:46)

*rozzo*
Sesimbra: MaxQua 32,8ºC MaxQui 34,0ºC MaxSex 31,2ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 29,6ºC MaxQui 30,4ºC MaxSex 31,0ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 39,4ºC MaxQui 41,5ºC MaxSex 38,9ºC
Braga: MaxQua 31,8ºC MaxQui 33,3ºC MaxSex 34,2ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 41,8ºC MaxQui 43,7ºC MaxSex 41,7ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 35,4ºC MaxQui 36,2ºC MaxSex 36,4ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 39,2ºC MaxQui 40,8ºC MaxSex 40,5ºC
Avis: MaxQua 39,8ºC MaxQui 41,4ºC MaxSex 40,1ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 35,7ºC MaxQui 38,2ºC MaxSex 36,8ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 23,8ºC MaxQui 25,0ºC MaxSex 25,5ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 32,6ºC MaxQui 33,6ºC MaxSex 30,7ºC
Faro: MaxQua 35,6ºC MaxQui 32,0ºC MaxSex 34,0ºC


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2017 às 21:34)

bora pessoal, estamos nas ultimas horas e temos menos pessoas nas apostas que o normal, toca a participar 

PS: moderadores desculpem o "off topic"


----------



## David sf (11 Jul 2017 às 22:11)

*David sf*
Sesimbra: MaxQua 32,5ºC MaxQui 34,0ºC MaxSex 32,0ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 30,0ºC MaxQui 31,5ºC MaxSex 32,0ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 37,0ºC MaxQui 38,0ºC MaxSex 37,5ºC
Braga: MaxQua 33,0ºC MaxQui 34,5ºC MaxSex 35,5ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 42,5ºC MaxQui 44,0ºC MaxSex 42,5ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 36,0ºC MaxQui 37,5ºC MaxSex 37,0ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 39,0ºC MaxQui 41,0ºC MaxSex 40,5ºC
Avis: MaxQua 40,5ºC MaxQui 42,0ºC MaxSex 40,0ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 37,0ºC MaxQui 39,5ºC MaxSex 38,5ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 23,0ºC MaxQui 25,0ºC MaxSex 25,5ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 31,5ºC MaxQui 32,5ºC MaxSex 30,0ºC
Faro: MaxQua 31,5ºC MaxQui 30,0ºC MaxSex 34,0ºC


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2017 às 23:39)

*MSantos*
Sesimbra: MaxQua 32,0ºC MaxQui 33,0ºC MaxSex 32,5ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 30,0ºC MaxQui 32,0ºC MaxSex 33,0ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 39,0ºC MaxQui 40,0ºC MaxSex 38,5ºC
Braga: MaxQua 32,0ºC MaxQui 34,0ºC MaxSex 35,0ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 41,5ºC MaxQui 44,0ºC MaxSex 43,0ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 35,0ºC MaxQui 36,5ºC MaxSex 37,5ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 38,0ºC MaxQui 40,0ºC MaxSex 39,5ºC
Avis: MaxQua 40,0ºC MaxQui 43,0ºC MaxSex 41,0ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 35,5ºC MaxQui 38,0ºC MaxSex 36,5ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 24,0ºC MaxQui 25,0ºC MaxSex 26,0ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 32,0ºC MaxQui 32,0ºC MaxSex 30,5ºC
Faro: MaxQua 33,5ºC MaxQui 32,0ºC MaxSex 33,0ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Jul 2017 às 00:51)

*Ruipedroo*

Sesimba: MaxQua 32,0ºC MaxQui 34,2ºC MaxSex 32,5ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 30,3ºC MaxQui 31,9ºC MaxSex 35,0ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 37,0ºC MaxQui 40,1ºC MaxSex 39,6ºC
Braga: MaxQua 35,4ºC MaxQui 36,8ºC MaxSex 37,0ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 41,8ºC MaxQui 44,1ºC MaxSex 42,4ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 38,3ºC MaxQui 40,0ºC MaxSex 39,0ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 39,2ºC MaxQui 40,6ºC MaxSex 39,2ºC
Avis: MaxQua 38,9ºC MaxQui 42,8ºC MaxSex 40,6ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 36,5ºC MaxQui 38,4ºC MaxSex 36,9ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 22,3ºC MaxQui 24,2ºC MaxSex 27,0ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 30,0ºC MaxQui 32,3ºC MaxSex 31,4ºC
Faro: MaxQua 31,5ºC MaxQui 33,0ºC MaxSex 30,6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2017 às 02:00)

*Gerofil*

Sesimba: MaxQua 34,0ºC MaxQui 36,2ºC MaxSex 30,8ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 34,8ºC MaxQui 37,5ºC MaxSex 29,0ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 37,5ºC MaxQui 39,8ºC MaxSex 34,9ºC
Braga: MaxQua 29,9ºC MaxQui 32,5ºC MaxSex 30,0ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 41,2ºC MaxQui 42,8ºC MaxSex 40,4ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 36,0ºC MaxQui 36,8ºC MaxSex 33,0ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 37,5ºC MaxQui 39,9ºC MaxSex 37,0ºC
Avis: MaxQua 38,1ºC MaxQui 40,4ºC MaxSex 36,7ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 36,7ºC MaxQui 36,8ºC MaxSex 34,1ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 24,9ºC MaxQui 26,5ºC MaxSex 25,1ºC
Lisboa: MaxQua 32,8ºC MaxQui 36,4ºC MaxSex 36,1ºC
Faro: MaxQua 36,3ºC MaxQui 37,5ºC MaxSex 29,0ºC


----------



## David sf (12 Jul 2017 às 07:19)

Bom dia. Termina o período de submissão de apostas. Em baixo o apanhado das 26 apostas a concurso, confirmem que está tudo correcto, sff.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jul 2017 às 15:25)

E eu só depois disto tudo é que percebi que confundi Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo com Figueira da Foz. 

Não podia ter sido pior confusão, vão ser erros de 10ºC todos os dias. 9ºC com a bonificação.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Jul 2017 às 15:42)

Gilmet disse:


> E eu só depois disto tudo é que percebi que confundi Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo com Figueira da Foz.
> 
> Não podia ter sido pior confusão, vão ser erros de 10ºC todos os dias. 9ºC com a bonificação.




Vão ser erros de 10ºC todos os dias !


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2017 às 15:51)

Pegões a surpreender muito boa gente, pelos vistos, com *37,1ºC* às 15h.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2017 às 15:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pegões a surpreender muito boa gente, pelos vistos, com *37,1ºC* às 15h.



ainda bem que escolhi  já esperava que acontecesse, mas talvez ainda fique mais quente do que esperava para hoje


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Jul 2017 às 15:57)

Errei por muito na estação de pegões !


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2017 às 15:59)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Errei por 3 graus na estação de pegões !


Calma, que ainda podes errar por mais. 
Só saberemos o valor das máximas amanhã.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Jul 2017 às 16:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Calma, que ainda podes errar por mais.
> Só saberemos o valor das máximas amanhã.



Errei por mais de 3 graus pois tenho a certeza que a estação de pegões foi aos 38ºC!


----------



## Toby (12 Jul 2017 às 17:13)

Com uma boa cerveja belga o T° elevado reduz-se.
Com dois boa cerveja belga o T° baixo sobe.
Saúde!


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2017 às 17:29)

Máximas nas estações WU:

Sesimbra:* 33,9ºC 
*
Gafanha da Nazaré:* 22,3ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2017 às 17:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Gafanha da Nazaré:* 22,3ºC*


Lá acertei em cheio um!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Jul 2017 às 17:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máximas nas estações WU:
> 
> Sesimbra:* 33,9ºC
> *
> Gafanha da Nazaré:* 22,3ºC*



Errei tanto na estação de Sesimbra também , entretanto é a estação de pegões que está a surpreender ás 15h tinha 38,1ºC!

Edit: Ás 16h tinha 38,6ºC a estação de pegões !


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2017 às 17:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Lá acertei em cheio um!



Muitos estiverem perto nessa, já na de Sesimbra... 

Mas o flop do dia está mesmo a ser Pegões (mais para aqueles que apostaram primeiro), vou passar por lá daqui a umas horinhas


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Jul 2017 às 17:41)

Na de Sesimbra foi um flop e a de pegões também , nunca esperava que Sesimbra chegasse hoje aos 34ºC! Parabéns por acertares um joralentejano eu cá não vou acertar nenhum e preciso ter sorte para acertar um mas isto tudo e uma incógnita !

Nem no top 10 fico quem ver ....


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2017 às 17:43)

Em Faro, está fresco demais no aeroporto, mas o vento está de Oeste, vou rezar para mudar para NO. 

Ai Pegões, Pegões, já foste e não pegaste nada.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Jul 2017 às 17:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Faro, está fresco demais no aeroporto, mas o vento está de Oeste, vou rezar para mudar para NO.
> 
> Ai Pegões, Pegões, já foste e não pegaste nada.



E já vai quase nos 39ºC pegões !


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2017 às 17:53)

Gilmet disse:


> E eu só depois disto tudo é que percebi que confundi Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo com Figueira da Foz.
> 
> Não podia ter sido pior confusão, vão ser erros de 10ºC todos os dias. 9ºC com a bonificação.



Deixa lá, era pior se fosse num exame da faculdade!


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2017 às 18:01)

A Gafanha tem uma influência marítima que até doi...  Pensava que ia subir um pouco mais, arrisquei 24ºC e obviamente não chegou lá.
Já em Sesimbra foi o oposto ficou 2ºC acima da minha aposta...


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Jul 2017 às 18:18)

Espetei-me logo na estação que fica a nem 1km da minha casa. 



Acho que vou lá pôr uns papeis a arder à beira do termómetro. 



Pegões e Nelas outros dois desastres. Acertei a mínima da Gafanha mas não fui o único e no geral estiveram todos bem nesta, por isso nem dá gosto.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2017 às 20:06)

Sesimbra e Nelas surpreenderam me bastante e Castelo Rodrigo e mesmo Lisboa não correram muito bem, no geral correu pior que pensava


----------



## David sf (12 Jul 2017 às 20:18)

Segundo informação da Ogimet:

Lisboa - GC: 32,5ºC
Faro - Aeroporto: 33,1ºC (esta ainda pode mudar se o vento vira para Norte)


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Jul 2017 às 20:27)

David sf disse:


> Segundo informação da Ogimet:
> 
> Lisboa - GC: 32,5ºC
> Faro - Aeroporto: 33,1ºC (esta ainda pode mudar se o vento vira para Norte)



A mim parece me que Lisboa está a ser mais que o previsto , tinha previsto 31,6ºC e foi quase mais 1ºC!


----------



## Agreste (12 Jul 2017 às 20:51)

Sesimbra: MaxQua 31,0ºC - 33,9ºC
Anadia: MaxQua 33,0ºC - 29,3ºC
Pegões: MaxQua 38,0ºC - 38,6ºC
Braga: MaxQua 30,0ºC - 31,4ºC
Reguengos: MaxQua 39,5ºC - 41,5ºC
Nelas: MaxQua 32,0ºC - 35,8ºC
Mirandela: MaxQua 34,0ºC - 38,2ºC
Avis: MaxQua 39,5ºC - 39,8ºC
Figueira: MaxQua 28,0ºC - 36,7ºC
GNazaré: MaxQua 25,0ºC - ?
Lisboa: MaxQua 31,0ºC - 31,9ºC 
Faro: MaxQua 37,0ºC - 31,2ºC


----------



## Agreste (12 Jul 2017 às 20:52)

a estação da Gafanha deve ser eliminada pois não está a reportar dados.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2017 às 21:03)

Agreste disse:


> a estação da Gafanha deve ser eliminada pois não está a reportar dados.



https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IILHAVOG2#history

máxima 22.3ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jul 2017 às 21:27)

Agreste disse:


> a estação da Gafanha deve ser eliminada pois não está a reportar dados.


A estação está a debitar dados ... a máxima foi de 22.3ºc, a nortada não permitiu que subisse mais.


----------



## David sf (13 Jul 2017 às 11:14)

Classificação de 4ª feira:


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jul 2017 às 11:15)

Já sabia nem no top 10 ía ficar !


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jul 2017 às 11:18)

Nunca fiquei no top 10 neste tipo de apostas, e obviamente não vai ser desta vez. Mas não faz mal, é sempre divertido de fazer as apostas e depois ver os resultados


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jul 2017 às 11:19)

Meteofan disse:


> Nunca fiquei no top 10 neste tipo de apostas, e obviamente não vai ser desta vez. Mas não faz mal, é sempre divertido de fazer as apostas e depois ver os resultados



Já somos dois !


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 11:31)

Desta vez não me parece que vá entrar no top 10, da última vez até me correu bem, espalhei-me ao comprido na estação de Sesimbra confesso que não conheço bem o local e não pensei que subisse tanto... pode ser que quando houver algum evento de frio corra melhor


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2017 às 12:56)

Ena, 7º lugar está bom, por mim, acabava logo ontem.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 13:12)

Lá está Sesimbra, novamente, a supreender, com *33,8ºC *de máxima, até agora.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jul 2017 às 13:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Lá está Sesimbra, novamente, a supreender, com *33,8ºC *de máxima, até agora.



Sesimbra hoje vai chegar aos 36ºC e eu só meti 30e tal , errei por muito que grande flop Sesimbra !


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2017 às 13:20)

Faro com 34.7ºC às 13h. Já foste.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2017 às 14:44)

Sesimbra deve sentir um bocado o efeito de foehn não?


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jul 2017 às 15:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sesimbra deve sentir um bocado o efeito de foehn não?



O efeito de Foehn tanto quanto sei ocorre a sotavento de uma montanha, mas dada a orientação da Serra da Arrábida confesso que nem sei identificar ao certo qual é a vertente sotavento e barlavento... Mas como Sesimbra está no flanco esquerdo da montanha, efeito de foenh só se for quando o vento está de NE, mas não me parece muito relevante falar deste efeito aqui, até porque geralmente este mesmo efeito sente-se mais em elevações de maior altitude.

Quanto a mim não mexia mais na máxima de Sesimbra por hoje, mas não acredito muito


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 16:21)

Algo me diz que apostei cedo demais  .


----------



## rozzo (13 Jul 2017 às 16:46)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O efeito de Foehn tanto quanto sei ocorre a sotavento de uma montanha, mas dada a orientação da Serra da Arrábida confesso que nem sei identificar ao certo qual é a vertente sotavento e barlavento... Mas como Sesimbra está no flanco esquerdo da montanha, efeito de foenh só se for quando o vento está de NE, mas não me parece muito relevante falar deste efeito aqui, até porque geralmente este mesmo efeito sente-se mais em elevações de maior altitude.
> 
> Quanto a mim não mexia mais na máxima de Sesimbra por hoje, mas não acredito muito




Penso que no caso dessa estação claramente sofre esse efeito, com ventos que soprem de qualquer direcção da serra, que é uma parede aproximadamente paralela à costa. Naturalmente com ventos do quadrante sul será muito mais fresco do lado de Sesimbra e mais quente do outro lado da serra.

Em rigor não se pode chamar efeito de Fohen. Usamos muito esse termo abusivamente. Sendo rigoroso, esse efeito implica precipitação ou pelo menos condensação a montante, à medida que a massa de ar atravessa a zona montanhosa. Depois o ar que perdeu humidade ao subir a encosta fica então "apto" a aquecer mais ao descer a montanha do que tinha arrefecido ao subir a montante.

Nestas situações secas é um pouco diferente. O ar que desce a montanha também aquece por compressão tal como no efeito anterior, mas neste caso a massa de ar aquece com a insolação nas zonas altas da serra. Na verdade nem necessita atravessar a montanha.  Pode por exemplo aquecer num planalto e depois mais tarde descer uma encosta (no fundo é o que acontece ao fim do dia no Algarve frequentemente). O lado para onde depois escoa sim claro sofre o tal aquecimento acentuado, que no final para essa zona tem um resultado semelhante ao efeito de Fohen. Normalmente estes fluxos são denominados de vento catabático.

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2017 às 20:25)

Faro (Aeroporto) com máxima de 36.0ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 20:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Faro (Aeroporto) com máxima de 36.0ºC.



Gafanha da Nazaré:* 22,3ºC*
Sesimbra: *34,9ºC*
Reguengos: *45,8ºC*


----------



## Mike26 (13 Jul 2017 às 21:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Reguengos: *45,8ºC*



Reguengos: *44,8ºC* e não 45,8ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 21:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Gafanha da Nazaré:* 22,3ºC*
> Sesimbra: *34,9ºC*
> Reguengos: *45,8ºC*


SR. Tiago foi *44.8ºc*


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 21:50)

@Mike26 e @Davidmpb, acho que a minha fonte é fidedigna.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 21:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> @Mike26 e @Davidmpb, acho que a minha fonte é fidedigna.


Tu estás sempre atento... a ver se caias nesta partida e não, foi sim de 45.8ºc


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 21:59)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tu estás sempre atento... a ver se caias nesta partida e não, foi sim de 45.8ºc


Não me ponham nervoso!


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 22:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não me ponham nervoso!


Ainda vais ganhar as apostas, eu é que não


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 22:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ainda vais ganhar as apostas, eu é que não


Não me parece! Sesimbra, Pegões e Reguengos exageraram nas máximas.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 22:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não me parece! Sesimbra, Pegões e Reguengos exageraram nas máximas.


Também me espalhei ao comprido nessas estações, se não ficar em último já me dou por satisfeito


----------



## Mike26 (13 Jul 2017 às 22:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> @Mike26 e @Davidmpb, acho que a minha fonte é fidedigna.



Ups  não reparei no comunicado do IPMA  mas se a estação deles registou 44,8ºC de máxima, onde é que eles foram buscar esse valor?


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 22:23)

Mike26 disse:


> Ups  não reparei no comunicado do IPMA  mas se a estação deles registou 44,8ºC de máxima, onde é que eles foram buscar esse valor?


Presumo que o que estejas a mencionar seja a máxima horária, que é diferente da máxima diária.


----------



## Mike26 (13 Jul 2017 às 22:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Presumo que o que estejas a mencionar seja a máxima horária, que é diferente da máxima diária.



Deve ser isso mesmo! Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## amarusp (13 Jul 2017 às 22:46)

Julguei que as temperaturas ficassem mais por baixo. Candidato a ultimo!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jul 2017 às 22:55)

amarusp disse:


> Julguei que as temperaturas ficassem mais por baixo. Candidato a ultimo!




Eu é que vou para ultimo !


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 23:04)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Eu é que vou para ultimo !



Eu é que vou ficar em último! e o  Tiagolco é que vai ganhar


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2017 às 23:15)

Tanto desânimo que há por aqui. Ao menos esperem pela pontuação e depois motivem o perdedor do concurso 

Um dia desses participo e, como é óbvio, passo a ser o favorito para ser o primeiro a contar de baixo


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 23:26)

* O jonas_87 *é que devia ter participado.
Era o favorito a ser o primeiro a contar de cima


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 23:27)

Davidmpb disse:


> e o Tiagolco é que vai ganhar


Deus te oiça rapaz!


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2017 às 23:33)

Eu se ficar nos 10 primeiros já fico satisfeito, já poderia colher uma estação na próxima aposta!


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 23:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Deus te oiça rapaz!


Tiagolco, se ganhares tens de pagar a rodada ao pessoal


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jul 2017 às 23:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tiagolco, se ganhares tens de pagar a rodada ao pessoal



Era bom era , eu é e que vou ficar em ultimo Davidmpb !


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 23:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tiagolco, se ganhares tens de pagar a rodada ao pessoal


Ah assim já mais vale perder, desculpa.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jul 2017 às 23:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ah assim já mais vale perder, desculpa.



Eu vou ficar em ultimo queres ver !


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 23:51)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Eu vou ficar em ultimo queres ver !


Fica tudo em último, pronto!


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2017 às 23:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fica tudo em último, pronto!



Há que partir a classificação em 2. Os voluntários para ficar em último e os restantes.

Já de vez não há ninguém que queira ficar em penúltimo ou em antepenúltimo? Há lugares disponíveis


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 23:55)

Como o vencedor tem de pagar uma rodada ao pessoal, já ninguém quer ficar em primeiro


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2017 às 00:03)

na ultima apostas fiquei em 1º, agora vou pa ultimo  nas de ontem nem no top apareci 

PS: tou a ver pelos comentários que toda a gente vai ficar em ultimo


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jul 2017 às 00:07)

Eu vou ficar para os últimos isto tudo foi um flop para mim quem ficar em primeiro tem de pagar a rodada ao pessoal do fórum !


----------



## criz0r (14 Jul 2017 às 00:34)

As máximas em Sesimbra "borraram-me" a pintura toda , não estava à espera que subisse tanto.


----------



## David sf (14 Jul 2017 às 11:18)

O resumo das máximas não apresenta a Anadia. No entanto, os registos horários permitem verificar que a máxima horária é de 29,5ºC. Aplicando o regulamento, estabelecemos como 30,1ºC a máxima de ontem na Anadia, do seguinte modo:

Máxima horária de 4ªf: 29,3ºC
Máxima do dia de 4ªf: 29,9ºC (+0,6ºC)
Máxima horária de 5ªf: 29,5ºC
Máxima do dia de 5ªf: 29,5+0,6=30,1ºC


----------



## David sf (14 Jul 2017 às 11:20)

Classificação acumulada 4ªf+5ªf:

1    David sf    24,50
2    rozzo    27,30
3    MSantos    28,50
4    algarvio1980    29,74
5    Mr. Neves    32,30
6    Dan     32,49
7    Joaopaulo    32,59
8    Ruipedroo    33,50
9    Meteofan    33,50
10    Duarte Sousa    34,30


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2017 às 12:14)

4º lugar, dá direito a medalha de aço.   Estava, mesmo com a sensação, que ontem tinha corrido mal, mas afinal não correu assim tão mal. 

@David sf , devias colocar quem está em último, o pessoal diz todo que está em último.


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Jul 2017 às 12:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> 4º lugar, dá direito a medalha de aço.   Estava, mesmo com a sensação, que ontem tinha corrido mal, mas afinal não correu assim tão mal.
> 
> @David sf , devias colocar quem está em último, o pessoal diz todo que está em último.



Com a aposta desgraçada de 4ta feira para Sesimbra quase diria que , sou eu o lanterna vermelha


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2017 às 12:35)

Para já não me posso queixar do meu 3ºlugar!! 

Veremos que consigo aguentar com as máximas de hoje, tenho um olhanense à perna em 4º lugar, tenho que me por a pau!! 

Agora um pouco mais a sério, vale a pena abdicar da bonificação e apostar mais tarde, com dados mais recentes consegue-se sempre fazer uma melhor análise, os 3 primeiros classificados até ao momento foram dos últimos apostar.

Para fazer as minhas apostas baseei-me nos meteogramas GFS por localidade aqui do fórum, as automáticas do IPMA por localidade, histórico de algumas das estações em situações semelhantes, uns mapas de saídas de alguns modelos e mais alguma ponderação pessoal (intuição).


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jul 2017 às 12:35)

Assim não vale, só se colocam os primeiros classificados, queria saber se estava em último ou não, e ver quem está abaixo da linha de água para descer de divisão
Tiagolco, acho que estás safo, já não tens de pagar a rodada ao pessoal


----------



## David sf (14 Jul 2017 às 12:37)

O último classificado está com 76,29 pontos. Quem não tem essa pontuação não está em último.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jul 2017 às 12:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Assim não vale, queria saber se estava em último ou não, e ver quem está abaixo da linha de água para descer de divisão



Eu estou em ultimo , a mim foi tudo um flop total eu é que estou em ultimo !


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2017 às 12:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> Assim não vale, só se colocam os primeiros classificados, queria saber se estava em último ou não, e ver quem está abaixo da linha de água para descer de divisão
> Tiagolco, acho que estás safo, já não tens de pagar a rodada ao pessoal




Em ultimo deve ficar *Gilmet.* Como ele próprio referiu, teve o azar de baralhar Figueira da foz com Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, são erros de 8/10ºC todos os dias da aposta, só nesta estação... Acontece aos melhores!


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jul 2017 às 12:58)

Esperem lá, estou em 9º lugar? Bem bom, já fico contente com esta classificação!


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2017 às 13:02)

gostava de ver a tabela completa, para ver se estou na despromoção 

PS: também gostava de ver só a de ontem, sem ser junção dos 2 dias, porque tenho a ideia que no geral ontem correu me um pouco melhor do que quarta, por isso gostava de comparar por curiosidade


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2017 às 16:43)

O dia de ontem levou de certeza para o meio das classificações, falhei muita coisa. 

Esperemos que o dia de hoje seja melhorzito


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2017 às 17:38)

aquela temperatura de Faro às 9h utc de 34ºC , Faro foi a estação que demorei mais tempo a fazer as apostas e confirma se a incerteza que aquela zona tem


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jul 2017 às 20:03)

Sesimbra anda a brincar connosco. A temperatura máxima só chegou aos, surpreendentes, *28,8ºC*. 
Gafanha da Nazaré chegou aos* 23,4ºC*.


----------



## Agreste (14 Jul 2017 às 23:23)

o meu desvio total é superior a 100 mas acertei em algumas estações.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2017 às 23:43)

Acho que o dia de hoje correu melhor do que ontem, contudo Pegões estragou tudo


----------



## David sf (15 Jul 2017 às 00:02)

Classificação apenas referente a 5ª feira:






Classificação acumulada 4ªf+5ªf:


----------



## amarusp (15 Jul 2017 às 00:23)

Ops!! preciso de apoio psicológico!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jul 2017 às 00:26)

Pronto, isto até nem estava mau, mas o dia de sexta-feira vai-me atirar lá para baixo. Que miséria que foi.


A estação a qual eu me devia sair melhor (Braga - Merelim) foi talvez a que correu pior. Valores bem abaixo do que eu esperava.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jul 2017 às 00:33)

18º lugar até agora, pelo menos não estou em último, amanhã vou comprar a cana de pesca pode ser que nessa modalidade tenha mais sorte
Da próxima vez que participar ganho


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2017 às 00:34)

amarusp disse:


> Ops!! preciso de apoio psicológico!!


Estou contigo! 
Sou tão mau nisto que acho que vou desistir de apostar...


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2017 às 00:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> Estou contigo!
> Sou tão mau nisto que acho que vou desistir de apostar...



Sugiro que os perdedores com grande azia criem um grupo de auto-apoio 

Mais a sério, e como é improvável que os vencedores se chibem no que concerne à sua metodologia, os perdedores podem sempre trocar informações acerca das suas apostas. Que têm a perder? Já são maus. Ou têm receio que podem ficar piores? 

Agora mais a sério ainda, como é chegaram aos valores das apostas? Excessiva dependência de um modelo? Não fizeram comparações com eventos anteriores? ...

Ali o @David sf  é o organizador e está em primeiro. Eu exigiria uma investigação de todos os factos


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jul 2017 às 00:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sou tão mau nisto que acho que vou desistir de apostar...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Jul 2017 às 00:57)

Pronto estou na décima sexta posição que miséria foi tudo um Flop !


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2017 às 01:24)

14º até agora, ao menos estou acima da linha de água , eu sou tipo Leicester, passo de campeão para abaixo do top 10


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jul 2017 às 02:14)

O dia de ontem correu-me muitíssimo mal. As estações do litoral atraiçoaram-me todas, e olhando para as máximas horárias, tenho erros monumentais, é só mais um concurso para esquecer um possível assalto ao pódio,  e com azar nem no top 10 fico.   Veremos qual vai ser o belíssimo resultado que vou alcançar


----------



## Toby (15 Jul 2017 às 06:24)

permaneça a saber se for último ou antes de último. 

Para “o fun” uma classificação sem as bonificações seria interessante 

bom fim de semana à todos


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Jul 2017 às 06:46)

Vamos ver que resultado vou ter estou numa miséria de posição , e com as temperaturas de sexta talvez ainda fiquei pior vamos ver ... .


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jul 2017 às 09:45)

Wow, ganhei na quinta feira?
Nem acredito, primeira vez que acerto neste tipo de apostas 
Vamos lá ver sexta


----------



## jonas (15 Jul 2017 às 10:53)

Ei, nem nos 20 primeiros...acho que estou a precisar de gaviscom para curar a azia...


----------



## David sf (15 Jul 2017 às 11:28)

Classificação referente a 6ª feira:






Classificação final acumulada:






Verifiquem se não vos aldrabei .

Obrigado a todos os que participaram.


----------



## Thomar (15 Jul 2017 às 11:35)

Muitos Parabéns aos vencedores e participantes e em especial ao *David sf*, pois organizou e bem esta votação tão em cima da hora, e além disso conseguiu o *1º lugar!*
Infelizmente desta vez não consegui enviar as minhas apostas, fiquei sem tempo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jul 2017 às 11:43)

O dia de quarta-feira realmente estragou-me a aposta, mas pronto pela primeira vez entro no top 10, e logo com um quinto lugar! Depois de na quarta nem estar no top 10 já não contava com este quinto lugar.
Parabéns ao vencedor!


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Jul 2017 às 12:37)

Concurso muito interessante e surpreendente nalguns aspectos. Verifiquei que neste caso apostar cedo foi algo contrapoducente, mas não foi por aí. Falhei imenso em 2/3 estações, de resto até nem me correu mal de todo. Curiosamente, uma delas foi precisamente a que escolhi, Sesimbra. Sobrestimei a nortada que estava a ser modelada. Não sendo um local extremamente exposto à nortada, ela costuma fazer-se sentir, e mesmo assim em vários dias de calor evita que a temperatura passe muito os 30ºC. Quando apostei, a previsão era de vento moderado NO para 5a e 6a, logo apostei nas temperaturas a subir até perto dos 30ºC até ao final da manhã, e depois a estagnar e mesmo a baixar um pouco a partir do início da tarde. Enganei-me. Moro aqui bem perto dessa estação,  e a nortada mal se sentiu estes dias...

Depois, Faro. Tinha dito no tópico dos modelos que com nortada, Faro podia muito bem surpreender. Mas depois de verificar os modelos, reparei que o GFS colocava sempre vento de Sul durante a tarde. Por isso, subestimei imenso as temperaturas. Faro era a estação mais imprevisivel deste concurso, espalhei-me redondamente.

De resto, até estou satisfeito com o meu desempenho. Pegões surpreendeu no 1º dia, é verdade, mas fui dos que apostei em temperaturas mais baixas na Gafanha que se vieram a concretizar, e das mais altas em Reguengos, o que também se verificou. Um 9º lugar é melhor do que esperava depois do desastre do 1º dia nas ditas estações. Ainda não é desta que fiquei fora do top10, e por isso vou poder escolher novamente uma estação no próximo concurso 

Muitos parabéns ao David, ao Rozzo e ao Algarvio (muito bem na estação de Faro, foi isso que determinou o seu pódio). E um obrigado a todos os participantes porque sem todos não tinha piada nenhuma!


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2017 às 12:37)

1º da ultima aposta para 15º , nem top 10 (para poder escolher estação) fiquei, que mau, talvez me dê melhor com o frio 

Parabéns ao top 3  David sf 

Espero que este verão haja mais alguma aposta, pena só haver 2 ou 3 por ano, acho bastante divertido!


----------



## amarusp (15 Jul 2017 às 14:32)

19ª! Cito o meu filho " o que interessa é participar com amor e carinho"!


----------



## David sf (15 Jul 2017 às 15:41)

Mais umas estatísticas do concurso. Valores máximos em cada EM a concurso:







Vencedor em cada EM a concurso:






Resumo dos primeiros classificados de todos os concursos realizados até hoje:


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2017 às 16:28)

David sf disse:


> Classificação referente a 6ª feira:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fiquei finalmente no top 10, em 10º ahah. Só me baseei nas previsões do IPMA porque não tinha muito tempo para juntar dados, e pelos vistos não foi nada mau 



David sf disse:


> Resumo dos primeiros classificados de todos os concursos realizados até hoje:



@rozzo diz-nos a tua fórmula secreta!


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2017 às 16:46)

depois dessa tabelinha toda bonita, ainda com mais vontade fiquei de participar em mais apostas, espero que haja mais alguma este verão 

Bom Trabalho nestas apostas, bem organizado


----------



## jonas (15 Jul 2017 às 16:56)

Boas, parabéns ao top 3 e em especial ao vencedor!


----------



## MSantos (15 Jul 2017 às 18:07)

Parabéns aos vencedores do pódio! 

Estava com esperança de receber a minha segunda medalha de bronze, para meter na minha assinatura mas fico contente com *4º* lugar nesta aposta! 

O meu objetivo é tentar sempre ficar nos 10 primeiros, que são quem escolhe as estações.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2017 às 19:45)

Boas pessoal,

Parabéns a todos, principalmente ao tridente. 
Num post que fiz estava a pedir mais participação, e ironias das ironias acabei por não participar. Lol Infelizmente não tive tempo, há fases assim.

Cumprimentos


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jul 2017 às 19:45)

MSantos disse:


> Para já não me posso queixar do meu 3ºlugar!!
> 
> *Veremos que consigo aguentar com as máximas de hoje, tenho um olhanense à perna em 4º lugar, tenho que me por a pau!!*
> 
> ...



@MSantos, consegui passar-te no sprint final.  

Ena, pela 1ª vez, entrei no pódio.

Para a próxima, vai ser queda livre, até daqui a 6 anos, para voltar a lutar pelo pódio. 

Anadia é a minha praia, conheço Anadia como as palmas das minhas mãos.


----------



## criz0r (15 Jul 2017 às 19:53)

Parabéns aos vencedores e a todos os que participaram, está visto que só me dou bem com apostas de temperatura mínima . 
Muito obrigado ao Davidsf por mais um concurso e que mais uma vez nos enriqueceu o portfólio de aprendizagem .

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Jul 2017 às 20:03)

Boas tardes.
Felicito quem acertou, previu, estudou ou teve "paio"  nas previsões.
Cá o "je" não teve tanto saber,,olho para a coisa ou Sorte nos apuntes ,e só mesmo na sexta é que sou visto na lista em 10 lugar ( que bom!)
Venham lá mais concursos pois o que importa são os participantes para animar a coisa.
BFS


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2017 às 20:35)

Finalmente de volta ao top-10! 

Por pouco consegui participar, pois já só dei conta do concurso no último dia de apostas, nem me tinha apercebido sequer do tópico de escolha de estações 

Faro continua a ser uma excelente aposta para este tipo de concurso, a direcção do vento é sempre uma variável fundamental, o que me lixou bem (desculpem a expressão) o resultado final  

Por último, agradecer ao @David sf por mais um concurso de apostas, pela iniciativa e pela disponibilidade. E claro, a todos os que continuam a participar


----------



## Toby (15 Jul 2017 às 21:13)

Boa noite,

Sexta-feira, salvei a honra belga 
Permaneça compreender melhor o português (não tivesse compreendido o sistema de bonificação), a conhecer melhor a geografia meteorológica portuguesa…

Bom mim partes estudar para a próxima vez 

*super sympa l’ambiance cool sans prise de têtes  google translation *


----------



## MSantos (15 Jul 2017 às 21:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @MSantos, consegui passar-te no sprint final.
> 
> Ena, pela 1ª vez, entrei no pódio.
> 
> ...



Na sexta-feira foste fortíssimo, não deste hipótese! ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2017 às 23:34)

Já que estão aqui tantos mods, já podiam mudar o header do fórum para um deserto não?


----------

